# Probleme de webcam dans Skype



## titou89000 (15 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Aujourd'hui j'ai voulu lancer une conversation skype mais je n'arrivais pas à trouver le bouton appel video. J'ai donc lancé un appel vidéo normal et toujours aucun bouton pour la vidéo.
J'ai enfin été dans les options audio/vidéo et je me suis aperçu que skype ne détectait aucune webcam sur mon ordinateur. 
N'ayant pas de webcam externe je n'ai pas pu essayer autrement.
Je précise que dans photobooth / facetime, la camera fonctionne parfaite.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider....

Bonne journée / soirée a tous.


----------



## kevin85000 (15 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

T'aider je ne sais pas trop mais aujourd'hui j'ai exactement le même problème que toi, alors qu'il y a encore deux jours j'effectuais des appels vidéos sans aucun problèmes.
Si tu as une solution ou une évolution tiens nous au courant car je suis curieux de savoir le pourquoi ^^
Bonne soirée


----------



## Pierrot de la Lune (16 Septembre 2013)

Pour information, j'ai un MacBook Air 2013.
Ce bogue est apparu avec la mise à jour 10.8.5.
Avec la version 10.8.4, ça fonctionnait très bien.

En résumé, voilà ce qui se passe: Skype est une application 32 bits et nécessite pour accéder à la caméra le plugin '/Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/AppleCamera.plugin' qui lui est uniquement 64 bits. 
Skype ne peut donc pas  charger le plugin, donc pas de caméra pour Skype

Pour s'en convaincre et pour les amateurs de la ligne de commande:

$ file /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/AppleCamera.plugin/Contents/MacOS/AppleCamera
   /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/AppleCamera.plugin/Contents/MacOS/AppleCamera: Mach-O 64-bit bundle x86_64
$ file /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype
   /Applications/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype: Mach-O executable i386

Dans la version 10.8.4, le plugin était universel i386 (32 bits) / x86_64 (64 bits).
Il y a déjà un long fil de discussion sur le forum communautaire de Skype. Un post propose même un lien pour télécharger la précédente version du plugin:

http://community.skype.com/t5/Mac/OS-X-10-8-5-Broke-Skype-Video/m-p/1897747/highlight/true#M58252

À utiliser à vos risques et périls ...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Septembre 2013)

C'est décrit ici sur Macgé en français (avec un renvoi à la fin sur les pages source en anglais) :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/261220/refaire-fonctionner-skype-avec-os-x-10.8.5-sur-les-macbook-air-2013


----------



## titou89000 (17 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 


Merci pour votre aide, la solution de la conversation skype est en rapport avec le nouveau plug-in aui n'est plus comptible, ils donnent d'ailleurs une version qui pour ma par fonctionne correctement. 

Merci pour tous ces liens


----------



## Miliee (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un soucis avec la webcam intégrée de mon MacBook Air.

Et moi, j'ai un souci avec les membres qui s'estiment dispensés de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui précise bien (entre autres choses) :



> Les périphériques dont il est question ici sont les périphériques externes, tout ce qui est intégré au Mac (disques durs internes, écrans intégrés des iMac et des portables, iSight intégrée, modem interne, carte Airport &#8230 relève du forum afférent à la catégorie du Mac.



On déménage.

En effet, lorsque j'ai utilisé Skype pour la 1ère fois sur mon Mac il y a qqs jours, je me suis aperçue que je ne pouvais pas utiliser ma webcam pour faire un appel vidéo..du coup, la personne avec qui je parle ne peut pas me voir. 
J'ai été dans "préférences skype" puis dans l'onglet "audio/vidéo", ils me disent qu'il n'y a pas de caméra et je n'ai même pas la possibilité d'en choisir une ce qui est plutôt étrange étant donne que c'est une webcam intégrée, elle devrait logiquement s'afficher automatiquement, non?

De plus, lorsque j'utilise FaceTime, la caméra marche très bien! 
Pareil pour l'application photobooth. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide! 

PS: j'ai la version 6.8 de Skype soit la dernière.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2013)

Miliee

J'ai fusionné ton msg avec la discussion déjà existante.


Il n'y a qu'à regarder les messages au dessus pour trouver les explications.


----------



## expert (5 Décembre 2013)

tester ton webcam sur TestCam : Test my webcam - webcam test - cam test online , et tester si ton webcam a une flux ou non sinon reinstaller drivers


​


----------



## loubobby (3 Janvier 2014)

J'ai trouvé une solution toute simple à ce problème qui survient sur Skype après la mise à jour du système à 10.8.5 notamment. La caméra iSight n'est plus accesible lorsque l'on fait un appel vidéo.
La solution consiste à réinitialiser les préférences de Skype.
Comment procède-t-on:
Il faut accéder au dossier des Préférences de la façon suivante:
Dans le Finder, on appuie sur la touche "Alt" et on clique sur le menu "Aller" et on sélectionne Bibliothèque (ou Library pour ceux qui ont le système en version anglaise) Le fait d'utiliser la touche "Alt" permet d'avoir accès au dossier Bibliothèque qui n'est pas visible autrement.
Dans Bibliothèque aller dans le dossier Préférences puis sélectionner le fichier "com.skype.skype.plist" que l'on envoie dans la corbeille. Ne craignez pas de jeter ce fichier à la corbeille car la prochaine fois que Skype est lancé, il recrée ce dossier "com.skype.skype.plist" mais alors la caméra redevient disponible!
J'espère que cette solution vous sera utile.


----------



## rejane (20 Janvier 2014)

Salut,
Que me conseillerais-tu comme webcam pour un mac mini sous os x 10.9 ( avec écran Benq)?


----------



## thierry37 (21 Janvier 2014)

Je suis pas sûr que ce soit le bon endroit pour demander....

La logitech c310 basique et pas chère. Elle donne de très bons résultats. 
Les HD et autres super chères, ça ne vaut le coup que si on a un super débit des 2 côtés.


----------

